# Bronze Corydoras Eggs Journal Lots of Pics and Video



## raygen168 (Sep 9, 2010)

Mom


Dad



August 2, 2014


----------



## raygen168 (Sep 9, 2010)

August 6th, Morning


----------



## raygen168 (Sep 9, 2010)

Aug 6th, Evening

I will try to post a video of fish popping out later


----------



## raygen168 (Sep 9, 2010)

Video Baby popping out!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Congrats, neat video as well.Do you have them in a breeding tank all by themselves? or mixed community? Fry food coming up shortly i guess, keep the updates and progress coming would like to see how they turn out


----------



## raygen168 (Sep 9, 2010)

They are on their own separate tanks.. yeah brine shrimps.. maybe microworms if i find some close by..


----------

